# Who makes a good comfy bite suit?



## CJ Neubert

It has been a long time since I bought a bite suit. The one from our sheriff's office is about 20 years old, stiff and no one really fits in it if that is possible. :-({|= The last bite suit like thing I bought was a bite jacket 15 years ago at a german national trial (kick myself for not buying the pants that went with it at the time) Anyway any advice would be appreciated. Looking for good value for the money. :smile:

CJ Neubert


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

C-Did you look at Elite K9??? Also, I was looking for a hidden sleeve...(shhhh lol).....I came across a nice bitesuit that was really reasonable, I have no idea about comfort though. I'll find the link I found with the bitesuit on it....It was super reasonable. 

Good Luck and let me know when I get to come try it out!! lol 

Courtney


----------



## Tim Lynam

Don't be so lazy. :-o Check this board's Archive. There must be 20 threads on this subject alone... You'll save reply time and us a lot of typing.


----------



## CJ Neubert

I did look through the search engine function before posting, most threads had to do with decoys and technique not types of suits. If types of suit was there it was buried deep. Lots of pictures in the photo gallery of suits in action but not how they fit, last or perform.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas

elite k9 or Ray Allen average price on US

There are better suits like demanet or gallais but as i read if you are on a Police department you will not be working with a gimnastic experienced decoy so, you need more protection for the decoy and also this one are more expensive ones.

I do training with the local k9 department and they have elite k9 and ray allen and work good for police trainign and also give good decoy protection, maybe bulky and euipment conditioners on the dog but i am sure you work civil protection work with agitation muzzle and hidden sleeves so that is not a problem.


----------



## Tim Lynam

Funny, I found this one in less than 15 seconds...:-\"


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/bite-suit-god-bad-what-use-12100/?highlight=bite+suits


----------



## Howard Gaines III

I would stay away from Ray Allen suits, TOO stiff and hard. We use a ROCCA suit and it is OK but I would never go with it again. Everything is a give and take, the trade for cost is comfory and protection. If you go for max. protection then mobility may become an issue. Then, does the dog work on it well? Have you tried the old fashion method? Butt Naked!!!:lol:


----------



## Guest

CJ Neubert said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a bite suit. The one from our sheriff's office is about 20 years old, stiff and no one really fits in it if that is possible. :-({|= The last bite suit like thing I bought was a bite jacket 15 years ago at a german national trial (kick myself for not buying the pants that went with it at the time) Anyway any advice would be appreciated. Looking for good value for the money. :smile:
> 
> CJ Neubert


 
There are many out there, but are you looking for comfort? You should be looking for mobility! What is driving your decision? Money? Realize any old suit with that much of saliva and not cared for or washed will stand up on its own.  Demanet makes a nice semi comp suit that lasts pretty good, although I think its more of a training suit, still a little big for what I like. Roca Sport Competition suits are my favorite, hurts like hell, but its training for the dog, I'll get over it! Problem is they are made of cheap material or the few we used didn't last long, but still love them. Signature K9 has a new one out that uses rolled nylon instead of flat, suppose to be better on teeth. I saw one with over 100 bites on it and I thought is was brand new! Hard Dogs makes a nice suit, but HATE the velcro flaps, they get loose and fall apart and jacket rips open often. I have a custom fit Euro Joe that is my favorite for all around work, comfy, good mobility, tight arms and legs, so dog has to bite you and not only the suit......

There are more out there as well, but find out what drives your wanting one? Comfort or money and then look at the training your going to be doing. Not all suits are practical for all training. 

Just my thoughts....


----------



## Guest

Howard Gaines III said:


> I would stay away from Ray Allen suits, TOO stiff and hard. We use a ROCCA suit and it is OK but I would never go with it again. Everything is a give and take, the trade for cost is comfory and protection. If you go for max. protection then mobility may become an issue. Then, does the dog work on it well? Have you tried the old fashion method? Butt Naked!!!:lol:


 
TOTALLY AGREE, Ray Allen suits suck, Michelin Man, can't move, no mobility, dog is biting a stuffed animal. Rocca again, Love it, but doesn't last and you feel it, BUT its for the benefit of your K9. SUCK IT UP!


----------



## Howard Gaines III

*Jody you're preaching better than I was hollering.* 100% one the money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ Neubert

Actually I find being able to move comfy. if it were just a matter of not feeling anything or not moving then the old one would be fine. Most on the board probably have not been exposed to this old a design. I am not sure who made it no label, but it does actually stand on its own, and we are not talking from a lot of saliva either. (it has zippers on the legs, that should help date the thing) The thing I find truly bizarre is that _no one_ fits in this thing, petite or husky doesn't matter. 

Thanks for all the good suggestions, demanet , philippe clement and euro joe keep popping up a lot. The advice on the different types of suits helps also. We are in the middle of no where so it is not like there is a lot of opportunity to try on different ones. So far it is sounding like a semi-comp or training for ring suit would be a nice cross over. 

My blue jacket may be a philippe clement, from what I can read of the label. I love it as you can move in it but still have room to roll your arm, it just doesn't fit some of the bigger decoys. (and I didn't buy the pants, had I known how cheap DM 300, even 15 years ago, was for the set I would have ](*,))

CJ Neubert


----------



## Amy Davis

Love Demanet Semi-Training Suits. Of course, they are stiff at first, but after a day of running around in one they loosen up good. I get my suits from www.LycanToughK9.com - so far these guys have the best deals on the suits and are a direct dealer of Demanet so they can get you 100% custom sizing and lettering on the pants and jacket.

Stay away from Ray Allen suits though, you won't feel a mediocre dog's bite in their suits, but you also can't run and move your body like you need to be able to do! Plus, I am not very big (height/weght) and Ray Allen suits really get me tired fast.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Thanks for the plug on our bitesuit, Jody. We had mixed reviews on the XUE suit, which was an import, from great material, construction and fit to...Wow, I got punctured on the first bite and the pants fit, but the jacket fit like it was made for someone in a mariachi (sp) band, and two sizes to small.

My take on them was if they fit you, they worked well as a heavy training suit. I never had a puncture, and only light bruising on a really hard dog. They are something for someone that doesn't want to feel the dogs bite much. Not picking on people, I just want the dog to feel the me when he's biting, so I can judge how he's working. After being at around 30 military bases, and Police Depts this fall, it seems like lighter suits with more mobility is the way people are training or are wanting to train. We have a couple XXLs XUEs left, available at a discount.

That being said, We are now offering a suit Made by us in the USA. It is designed as a medium wieght or semi comp suit that you can move well, and feel the dog in. Giving up some protection for mobility, but still heavy enough to protect the decoy and use it for mulitiple dogs in a session. We are offering it as a sized suit, not fitted. It has had some good reviews at a couple seminars for ability to take a bite, and how it holds up, and we are working on getting the sizing correct (sorry Darryl, Matt thought you were bigger than you are) as that has been the biggest shortcoming. We want to be able to fit 60-80 percent of folks without needing any kind of mods. I say again, this is not a built to order, custom suit, but a sized suit. Turn around is about three weeks right now, which should cut down to two.

Here is a link to our facebook page and some pics of the suit in action.


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Roano...search#/photo.php?pid=9410738&id=134832405260

I'll see if I can get Cate to put some more pics up here, later. She is out serving our country the next few days!!!

I would love to see more comments on what folks want out of a suit. Don't know if there is any chance of us doing custom suits, but I would love to hear what everyone is looking for and accomodate what we can. 

Moderators, if this sounds like an item for sale and I need to pay for an advertisement, please let me know. I appreciate being able to be on this forum and don't want to violate the rules...


----------



## Cate Helfgott

I was just getting ready to head out to take my flight test when I saw this (trying to fly helicopters for the Army...we'll see how that goes ). Here are some pictures of Dave in the suit with a slightly nekkid bouvier.





































This was the old suit that Jody was talking about :







We have a few of em left...but mostly in biiiii sizes.

Same disclaimer as Dave...if this needs to be moved lemme know and I'll see about putting it elsewhere 

Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What is the deal with just A,B, and C ?? is it too hard to make them to order ??


----------



## Debbie Skinner

PERSICHETTI ALFREDO Tel: 0495 807468 BELGIUM

Freddy is a breeder of Belgian Malinois and also makes excellent equipment (Belgian and French Ring style). I don't think he does the email thing still. When calling you need to speak French or Italian. This makes it difficult, however his equipment is of the highest quality.

He makes excellent suits as well as the Belgian jambiere (#1-#3 for developing the bite) and sleeves too. For the suits, you must send in detailed measurements...like the Demanet measurement form.

If you like Belg Ring bloodlines, he advertises his pups on the NVBK site: http://www.nvbk.org/geboorten.htm


----------



## Dave Colborn

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the deal with just A,B, and C ?? is it too hard to make them to order ??



Jeff.

We've got a few reasons:

Our customers generally buy the suits for more than one decoy. 

Lead times would be much longer if we were to build custom sized suits. 

It is our goal to deliver the majority of folks with a very nice suit, quickly. We can mix the pants and jackets, in an effort to better fit a decoy. This is not a be all end all solution.


I'd also like to mention here, that as Jody mentioned, there are several nice suits (as I am sure you know) that can be built to order. Not to discourage people from buying ours, just that there are options out there for custom suits. I understand that Roca gets their suits out quickly. I haven't ordered one, just from talking to folks that are ordering.


----------



## Guest

Dave Colborn said:


> Jeff.
> 
> We've got a few reasons:
> 
> Our customers generally buy the suits for more than one decoy.
> 
> Lead times would be much longer if we were to build custom sized suits.
> 
> It is our goal to deliver the majority of folks with a very nice suit, quickly. We can mix the pants and jackets, in an effort to better fit a decoy. This is not a be all end all solution.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to mention here, that as Jody mentioned, there are several nice suits (as I am sure you know) that can be built to order. Not to discourage people from buying ours, just that there are options out there for custom suits. I understand that Roca gets their suits out quickly. I haven't ordered one, just from talking to folks that are ordering.


Can't remember turn around time, but ROCA suits don't last long! I like them when I'm not paying for them, but I wouldn't personally buy another one. They just don't last long. Their Comp Suit is nice and agile and you will feel every bite, but most importantly the dog will feel you and you can work him better.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Seriously, you guys must have some seriously pussy dogs if you can work dogs on a daily basis in a trial suit. LOL

Nobody cares if it takes longer, as long as it is made in the USA.

Now back to the question at hand, Junot is sold by Rick Rutt, and is around a grand. If you watched the ARF vids, Justin is wearing one. He is the guy with the bright ass yellow and black suit. I don't know about longevity, Rick would be able to tell you more, but it was brand new and not nearly as stiff as I thought it would be. From the short time that I saw him working in it, it is another avenue to consider, and quite a bit less in price.


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Seriously, you guys must have some seriously pussy dogs if you can work dogs on a daily basis in a trial suit. LOL
> 
> Maybe, but your more than welcome to come on and try them on for size, we have a suit to fit ya.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

That is like asking if I want to test out the new toe popper mine just for fun. 

Decoys do not do very well when the shit hurts like that day after day, especially if they are not experienced.

However, the rules are out if I do come and visit, that will be fun. I am not sure how well your dogs will do. LOL I am sure that I have a bit more experience than they do. : )


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Seriously, you guys must have some seriously pussy dogs if you can work dogs on a daily basis in a trial suit. LOL
> 
> Nobody cares if it takes longer, as long as it is made in the USA.
> 
> Now back to the question at hand, Junot is sold by Rick Rutt, and is around a grand. If you watched the ARF vids, Justin is wearing one. He is the guy with the bright ass yellow and black suit. I don't know about longevity, Rick would be able to tell you more, but it was brand new and not nearly as stiff as I thought it would be. From the short time that I saw him working in it, it is another avenue to consider, and quite a bit less in price.


 
I would be very interested in hearing and seeing more about the Junot Suit!


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is like asking if I want to test out the new toe popper mine just for fun.
> 
> Decoys do not do very well when the shit hurts like that day after day, especially if they are not experienced.
> 
> However, the rules are out if I do come and visit, that will be fun. I am not sure how well your dogs will do. LOL I am sure that I have a bit more experience than they do. : )


It would be fun either way, we can see if you do have more experience, if it hurts and if the dogs are pussies......


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am ready, let the Uncle foot the bill.


----------



## Jason Davis

Hi CJ,
I just purchased a Seynaeve from Belgium. I love it. He used to be a Taylor so the fit is perfect. The suit is already broke in right out of the box. No stiffness at all. They run around $1,100 and Thad Peterson is a dealer out of Michigan if you are looking to go that rout. I've warn Demenet, Chevalier, JM and Junot and I prefer the Seynaeve. Just another option for you


----------



## Drew Peirce

could you post the contact info for thad?


----------



## Jason Davis

mailto[email protected] 

This is the email he has listed on the NARA page


----------



## Jason Davis

Jason Davis said:


> mailto[email protected]
> 
> This is the email he has listed on the NARA page


That's [email protected] Freakin icons lol


----------



## Timothy Saunders

I have a clemente which is comfy but pricey. My demenet is good and last a very long time.it is pricey but since it last so long it is a good value. I recently purchased a Seynaeve and it was good right out of the box. I haven't been in it enough to know for sure but everyone i know like's it.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi

Jody Butler said:


> TOTALLY AGREE, Ray Allen suits suck, Michelin Man, can't move, no mobility, dog is biting a stuffed animal. Rocca again, Love it, but doesn't last and you feel it, BUT its for the benefit of your K9. SUCK IT UP!


Ray Allen is about useless. I'd also caution folks to stay away from Can-Am suits.. I love their harnesses, but the suits are *painful*. Not like "normal painful", either.. more like "the dog will punch into you everytime painful"! 
We have 2 Roccas in our group & Love Them!! Especially how high the pants come up -really good protection for dogs coming up under the jacket. One of the K9 units we trained with swear by them too, & have been using theirs for _many_ years. One of ours is brand-spanking new & the other one is probably about 2 years old (holding up fine so far). We use neoprenes, etc, with the suits & don't notice bad damage unless a dog is made to be PO'd. A couple guys have Demanets.. personally I like the armpit bite bar the Rocca makes better. One of the Demanets is likewise new, the other one has really logged some miles on it.
#1 all-time favorite suit is a Micheal.. too bad you can't get 'em anymore.


----------



## Mel Cobb

http://ringsuits.com/


----------



## David Stucenski

Well I have a Demanet semi-comp from http://www.chenilvictoire.com/index.html In fact you can see my State Police pants on the home page. I have had this suit for over a year now and after ALOT of bites plus washes it is AWESOME. 
I went to www.castlek9.com decoy school and tried the Rocca suit and did like it. My dream suit would be a Rocca jacket with the Demanet pants(broken in). I second the bite bar better in the Rocca.
Really depends on what you are doing for decoy work..police, ring sports, etc. If I am stuffed in a car trunk or closet where I cant really "place" the dog I might want a little more padding...etc 
Demanet really stands up!!! Over a year and really shows no wear. I few pulls here and there from a bad grip, but that is about it.

STAY AWAY from Ray Allen=; Heavy and jackets seem too open in the neck area. So open I have had a dog pull it off my shoulder.

If you go with a DEMANET I recommend Patrick Murphy at http://www.chenilvictoire.com/index.html 401-441-0454. He was awesome to work with and will customize the suit anyway you want it...color...stripes...lettering...extra padding in certain area.. extra snaps...etc You say it they will make it!!!!


----------



## Guest

My suit from Patrick Murphy at Chenile Victoire took 6 months to arrive. 

In the interim, the only prompt reply I got from him was in response to rather aggressive remarks about civil remediation.

People seem to say good things otherwise. I must have drawn the short straw.

:?:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

They are so damn lazy over there. I ordered some suit pants in June, and got them in Feb. They were not the right color, but fit well. Until someone gets a huge hunk of cash, and starts having a company here make the materiel, we are just going to be bleeding from the eye sockets with this shit. LOL


----------



## Jhun Brioso

Hi guys, our group has just purchased a rocca sport semi competition suit. Anyone here who had use them before? What can you say bout em. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I had two, fell apart fairly quickly. They were comfortable, and the second was a replacement for the first. Not impressed.


----------



## Mic Foster

I am a vendor for Demanet based out of Cincinnati, Oh. Our prices are great and turn around time has been excellent. Feel free to check us out at www.demanet.wordpress.com or call me at 513-621-1300.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

Demanet suits.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz

KNPV suits :twisted:


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I had two, fell apart fairly quickly. They were comfortable, and the second was a replacement for the first. Not impressed.


Hi Jeff,

When you say the rocsport suit fell apart, was it the fabric or the construction of the suit?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I guess I should be specific. The fabric was shit, the construction was shit, the harness was shit. If you are gonna try and cheap out on materials, at least know how to make it so it doesn't show. They sent a piece of shit to replace a piece of shit. 

It is already bad enough how hard they are sticking it in my ass with the price of these things, the "custom" fitting BS, and the general shody workmanship. 

I could go on, but why.


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora

That was specific :!:


----------



## Jhun Brioso

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I guess I should be specific. The fabric was shit, the construction was shit, the harness was shit. If you are gonna try and cheap out on materials, at least know how to make it so it doesn't show. They sent a piece of shit to replace a piece of shit.
> 
> It is already bad enough how hard they are sticking it in my ass with the price of these things, the "custom" fitting BS, and the general shody workmanship.
> 
> I could go on, but why.


Thanks Jeff, So what other brands you recommend?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I really think it is personal choice. I just hate when you are paying out your ass for this stuff, and it lasts less than a year. 

I see a lot of people in demanet, but that is probably due to the availability, and the fact that the other guy in the club has it, and it has lasted, AND the fact that for 1500 + or - you are not going to take risks.

I want to get a Junot and give it a try. I had a Clemente that I liked a lot. 

Tim Bartlett was in a sywhatever, and he got the ever lovin shit bit out of him. I will skip trying that suit. LOL


----------



## Tim Bartlett

My trial suit for the championship was a stephane chevalier. A great suit for competition but I have never tried a semi or training suit. One of the best all around suits, in my opinion, is the Seynaeve. I just picked up a semi-comp that I had them make and it is unbelievable. I had a training weight one in the past that I loved, but it was just a little too heavy. If you order direct from them, it will cost you 700 Euro ($945) + shipping. Here is their website: http://www.seynaevedogsport.com/index.html


----------



## Guest

Really? $945 direct for a Seynaeve semi comp? I just got quoted $1400 even, door to door from a US distributer, (who is a nice guy and very helpful fyi.) Maybe the shipping makes up for most of that difference? Hmmm. I've tried contacting Seynaeve from their site a few weeks ago and they never got back to me.


----------



## Greg Whelehan

Mic Foster said:


> I am a vendor for Demanet based out of Cincinnati, Oh. Our prices are great and turn around time has been excellent. Feel free to check us out at www.demanet.wordpress.com or call me at 513-621-1300.


I am in the process of ordering two suits from Mic Foster and he's been great to deal with. Reasonable prices and quick turn around.


----------



## Tim Bartlett

Vin Chiu said:


> Really? $945 direct for a Seynaeve semi comp? I just got quoted $1400 even, door to door from a US distributer, (who is a nice guy and very helpful fyi.) Maybe the shipping makes up for most of that difference? Hmmm. I've tried contacting Seynaeve from their site a few weeks ago and they never got back to me.


Shipping should be less than $200 maximum. I don't ship, I always pick it up when I am over here and send it back as checked baggage. It's always better to try and get it from the source to avoid paying the markup. $1400 is way too high.


----------



## Hilde Van Durme

Tim Bartlett said:


> My trial suit for the championship was a stephane chevalier. A great suit for competition but I have never tried a semi or training suit. One of the best all around suits, in my opinion, is the Seynaeve. I just picked up a semi-comp that I had them make and it is unbelievable. I had a training weight one in the past that I loved, but it was just a little too heavy. If you order direct from them, it will cost you 700 Euro ($945) + shipping. Here is their website: http://www.seynaevedogsport.com/index.html


 
Seynaeve makes very good suits.


----------



## Jhun Brioso

Thanks Jeff/Tim & the other guys for the inputs..


----------

